# DC vs DCC



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you currently or plan to use DC, DCC, or both on your layout?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Currently, switchable, until I get all the locomotives concerted to DCC.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Using one DCS100 with two DB200 boosters tied into a laptop that is running TrainController Silver. Each of the three power districts has one PM42, a DB168 and a SE8C. I've lost count of the locomotives that have decoders in them.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

This poll is in the wrong place. Most people who look in this section, DCC forum, are either using DCC or seriously considering it. It should be in a more general category. DC and DCC are not scale specific.
Just my opinion
Larry


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I can not move it. I asked GunrunnerJohn to move it to General discussion.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

For a small layout, DC makes sense but I never liked having to operate electrical block to control engines so I'm going with DCC, much simpler for wiring a layout. Of course I have around 140+ engines to outfit and right now only about 6 of them are decoder equipped and I have around 12 decoders on deck to start installing - and a long way to go! Fortunately many are plug and play with sockets.

I have a Digitrax Radio Chief which I bought about 16 years ago but has been in storage until recently when I began construction of a new layout. Fortunately that system has changed very little so it's basically the same except for the throttle. Digitrax replaced the DT100 with a bigger more versatile DT402, and pricier too! It is supposed to be much easier to use, so I recently ordered one with the duplex radio feature.

NCE is nearly as popular as Digitrax and similar in terms of features. Many say that it is easer to use and more intuitive. I might have switched to NCE but don't have the cash to make a whole sale switch, but I would suggest anyone consider both Digitrax and NCE, try to use each if you can to see what you like best. One thing I prefer for throttles are rotary knobs, and Digitrax throttles are all rotary. NCE's main throttles are thumbwheel. Back when I was first researching to buy, Lenz had a lot of push button throttles - I didn't want to have to push buttons for speed control, some of their throttle did have rotary knobs but all of them seemed to be devoid of a display. So I ruled Lenz out from the very start.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

BTW, I would have answered the poll but there was no option for straight DCC, which in my option misses a large number of modelers. It skips from switchable from DC to DCC straight to advanced DCC control of many things. I plan on going straight DCC but don't plan on advanced control of many things right now. That's should be added to the poll.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

IMO, all _beginners_ should go straight to DCC for ease of use and wiring. I can understand not wanting to switch if you already have many DC locos and a DC layout with all the blocks and wiring but none of that applies to beginners.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Hutch said:


> IMO, all _beginners_ should go straight to DCC for ease of use and wiring. I can understand not wanting to switch if you already have many DC locos and a DC layout with all the blocks and wiring but none of that applies to beginners.


It may or may not make sense for beginners. Involving DCC may overly complicate things for some people, especially for small layouts. DCC certainly simplifies wiring.

BTW, switching from DC to DCC is NOT complicated. You can simply wired the command station to one of the CAB's and move all the block selectors to the CAB hooked up to the DCC system and basically you are there. But of course getting loco's with decoders installed is a time consuming process, especially if you have many like I do! :stroke:


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess I just don't see how it complicates anything. It's what I started with and I had no problems understanding how to use a DCC controller. Everybody's different.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Hutch said:


> I guess I just don't see how it complicates anything. It's what I started with and I had no problems understanding how to use a DCC controller. Everybody's different.


Exactly, everyone is different and what is simple to you may not be so simple for someone else, which is why I brought this up.

Things certainly come to mind quickly enough: 1) a user has to learn how to operate a DCC systems, and 2) installing decoders may be needed. That's just the tip of the iceberg. Yes, for some this all may be simple stuff, but I know it ain't for all. 

Many DCC systems are lower cost and simpler, but any buyer may want to research which is best for him first before buying and not all engines are easy decoder installs. Some loco's are available with DCC out of the box, many at fairly high prices, a few like Bachman are modestly priced. 

In short, it sounds great to suggest everyone get DCC, but the deeper you go, the more you start realize its just the beginning of a journey. I just want folks to go into this with their eye's open, is all!


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I would just hate to see a beginner buy a DC engine and then decide to go DCC. It's much easier if you start with DCC ready engines at a minimum but DCC engines preferred as they can all run in DC mode until a DCC controller is purchased. In other words, don't buy DC engines if you might switch to DCC and you have no desire to do the work to install a decoder yourself.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I suppose if engine type is largely immaterial, then you could buy engines equipped however. Personally I buy engines based on the RR I model and that limits the choices, along with finances. DCC also adds cost. The cost difference between a Genesis non-sound loco and a sound version with DCC is major. They don't offer versions with DCC only.

While I agree, in an ideal world, DCC would be the way to go 100% of the time, new train hobbiests have to consider what they are going to do. Many DC folks argue that for a loop of track and a few sidings, the cost of DCC makes little sense, and I agree with that. Ok, you could say, well, maybe they are going to expand. Maybe, but you are asking someone to expend a substantial amount of extra money on the chance that they may expand. That's fine if the person has plenty of cash. But as we have discovered in the Model Railroader forums, there a lot of people out there struggling financially and model railroading is not a cheap hobby. I'm just throwing all this out there as part of the big picture.

Personally, I am pro DCC. I just want any reader here to be aware there are certainly tremendous advantages to it, but I can see there are cases where it may not make sense. There are lots of staunch DC guys still running around out there - and every forum I have gone into, the DC vs. DCC debate often gets pretty heated.

In the end, people buy what trains they like and get what they are given in terms of DCC hostile, DCC friendly, DCC ready and DCC equipped. There may be some who don't care if the engine said Cocacola on the outside or John Deer or Santa Fe. Those people can choose the engine based on it's DCC characteristics I suppose and follow the advice. All things considered, I'd rather have a DCC ready engine any day of the week. DCC equipped, even better, but then there is my wallet too, darn it!


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

The wallet always rules. With that said, if a beginner can afford it, they should start with DCC ready engines at the least. How about that??


----------

